# Confused but dangerously committed new member



## perelectrical (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi all. I'm new here and I have a strange situation that I can't shake off for the last 18 years. It would be a lengthy post and family section won't let me post quite yet. I think I need to be validated by the admins as a human and not a bot.... although when you read my post you might think I'm a cyborg because how technical I become.

Anyways, I'm hoping to be able to find some clarity in my situation and create the best path forward.

Just going to say it's a sad and somewhat frustrating christmas eve.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM.

Yes, all new members how have post in this forum first weed out the spam bots. Those loathsome cyber creatures have become the bane of the internet.

You should be fine to post anywhere on the site now.


----------



## perelectrical (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks EleGirl. I completely understand the bot situation. I used to administer 12 forums with over 300k members before Facebook was born - and I also employed similar "Intro" section to weed out bots.


----------

